# Dikhololo on Facebook



## MelBay (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?sid=61843c91fbe51e8eec15c30c37554e54&gid=5859129085&ref=search

Now, if I could only read the posts.


----------



## skimble (Jul 23, 2009)

I tried to join, but it says it's a private.  
 (snobs)


----------

